# Aumentar tamaño partición Gentoo (solucionado)

## dr.

Hola. Tengo un pequeño problema intentando aumentar el tamaño de la partición donde tengo instalado gentoo. He creado una nueva partición más grande y he probado dos cosas:

1. Imágen DD: Clona una partición en la otra, pero mantiene el mismo tamaño de la antigua, es decir, la antigua tení­a 36 gb y la nueva 50 gb. Me dice que tengo una partición de 50 pero el sistema de ficheros tiene 36.

2. Rsync de una a otra. Sigue diciendo que tengo 36 gb en una partición de 50. 

¿Hay alguna manera de aumentar el tamaño del sistema de ficheros, que por cierto, es ext3?

SaludosLast edited by dr. on Tue Jun 12, 2007 2:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## achaw

Porque no probas redimensionando la particion. El Live CD de Gparted funciona genial, yo estuve jugando bastante con particiones y sin problemas. Aunque siempre hay que tener cuidado y atencion con este tipo de cosas.

Saludos

----------

## darkevil

hola, la verdad que no se como afecta en linux el que modifiques su particion del sistema asi por la buenas. Aunque imagino que no deberia de pasarle nada.

Si quieres puedes probar, que esto si que funciona, empaqueta / con el tar, puedes usar la opcion de comprimir, modificas la particion, la formateas y vuelves a desempaquetar el tar.gz creado antes.

ya nos dices que tal te fue.

----------

## i92guboj

 *dr. wrote:*   

> Hola. Tengo un pequeño problema intentando aumentar el tamaño de la partición donde tengo instalado gentoo. He creado una nueva partición más grande y he probado dos cosas:
> 
> 1. Imágen DD: Clona una partición en la otra, pero mantiene el mismo tamaño de la antigua, es decir, la antigua tení­a 36 gb y la nueva 50 gb. Me dice que tengo una partición de 50 pero el sistema de ficheros tiene 36.
> 
> 2. Rsync de una a otra. Sigue diciendo que tengo 36 gb en una partición de 50. 
> ...

 

En primer lugar, el tamaño de la partición es independiente. Si tu creas una partición con un tamaño de 50 gigas, y luego la formateas con mkfs.loquesea el sistema de ficheros normalmente ocupará toda la partición (reservando un pequeño porcentaje para root y para sus estructuras, por defecto). Por contra, si pegas encima un filesystem salvado con utilidades de bloque, tipo dd, entonces el sistema de archivos tendrá un tamaño distinto a la partición. Si es más chico la cosa no es tan grave, si es más grande, puede haber problemas de corrupción y pérdida de datos.

Rsync por contra es una utilidad de archivos, no de dispositivos de bloque, por lo cual, lo que comentas no tiene sentido. Es como si nos dijeras que el comando "cp" te crea una partición de 36 gigas en lugar de 50. Absurdo, porque ni rsync ni cp tienen nada que ver con el tamaño de tu partición. Lo que supongo que te habrá pasado, es que tras crearse la partición a lo bruto con dd tu hayas copiado en ella con rsync. 

Lo primero que yo haría, es borrar esa partición que has creado y que muy posiblemente tendrá una entrada incorrecta, o al menos de menos tamaño del qeu debiera, en la tabla de particiones. Esto desde un livecd. Luego créala de nuevo con esos 50 gigas que quieres y formatéala con mkfs.ext3 o el sistema de archivos que sea. Una vez hecho eso, simplemente móntala, asegúrate de que todo está bien, y copia los archivos desde la otra partición con rsync, tar, cp o lo que tu prefieras. No hay necesidad alguna (ni siquiera es aconsejable) de usar dd para hacer eso. A no ser que tengas algo muy concreto en mente.

----------

## dr.

[quote="6thpink"] *dr. wrote:*   

> Lo primero que yo harï¿½a, es borrar esa particiï¿½n que has creado y que muy posiblemente tendrï¿½ una entrada incorrecta, o al menos de menos tamaï¿½o del qeu debiera, en la tabla de particiones. Esto desde un livecd. Luego crï¿½ala de nuevo con esos 50 gigas que quieres y formatï¿½ala con mkfs.ext3 o el sistema de archivos que sea. Una vez hecho eso, simplemente mï¿½ntala, asegï¿½rate de que todo estï¿½ bien, y copia los archivos desde la otra particiï¿½n con rsync, tar, cp o lo que tu prefieras. No hay necesidad alguna (ni siquiera es aconsejable) de usar dd para hacer eso. A no ser que tengas algo muy concreto en mente.

 

Eso mismo he hecho y sigue diciendo que tengo 36 gb despuÃ©s de copiar con 'rsync -vauP'.

```
Disco /dev/sda: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes

255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 36483 cilindros

Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sda1   *           1        6080    48837568+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2            6081       12160    48837600   83  Linux

/dev/sda3           12161       18240    48837600   83  Linux

Disco /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80000000000 bytes

255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 9726 cilindros

Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sdb1               1        4051    32539626    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb2            4052        5100     8426092+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/sdb3            5101        5291     1534207+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb4            5292        9724    35608072+  83  Linux

```

Como podÃ©is ver, intento pasar el contenido de la particiÃ³n sdb4 a la sda2. La sda2 estÃ¡ formateada en ext3 con un tamaÃ±o de 50 gb. 'df -h' dice lo siguiente:

```
S.ficheros TamaÃ±o Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/sda2              34G   26G   7,3G   78%    /

udev                    501M  2,8M  499M     1%    /dev

none                    501M     0    501M     0%    /dev/shm

```

Tengo la impresiÃ³n que el tamaÃ±o del sistema de ficheros se queda guardado en algÃºn fichero y al copiar una en la otra, el sistema sigue pensando que hay 36 gb y no 50 que es el nuevo tamaÃ±o.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *dr. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eso mismo he hecho y sigue diciendo que tengo 36 gb despuÃ©s de copiar con 'rsync -vauP'.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

En la salida de df se ve claramente que sda2 (la partición nueva, destino) tiene cerca de 50 gigabytes, eso está correcto.

```
S.ficheros TamaÃ±o Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/sda2              34G   26G   7,3G   78%    /

udev                    501M  2,8M  499M     1%    /dev

none                    501M     0    501M     0%    /dev/shm

```

El fs no está tan correcto. Y esto sin duda se debe al uso de dd, que ha copiado el sistema de archivos antiguo en bruto. ¿Que es exactamente lo que has probado? ¿Has intentado a borrar la partición con fdisk (sda2) y re-crear el sistema de nuevo con mkfs.ext3?

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo la impresiÃ³n que el tamaÃ±o del sistema de ficheros se queda guardado en algÃºn fichero y al copiar una en la otra, el sistema sigue pensando que hay 36 gb y no 50 que es el nuevo tamaÃ±o.
> 
> 

 

No, el sistema de ficheros sabe su propio tamaño. Si no hay utilidades para redimensionar, solo te queda destruirlo y recrearlo con el nuevo tamaño. Sin embargo, un sistema ext3 debería poder ser redimensionado con las utilidades de siempre, como parted y resize2fs, incluído en e2fsprogs.

----------

## dr.

Ya está. Acabo de hacer una modificación que necesitaba en el kernel y al hacer el 'make install' he reiniciado y voilá, todo está correcto.

 *Quote:*   

> S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en
> 
> /dev/sda2              46G   26G   19G  59% /
> 
> udev                  501M  2,7M  499M   1% /dev
> ...

 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *dr. wrote:*   

> he reiniciado y voilá, todo está correcto.

 

Como pasa muchas veces, la solucion al problema era demasido simple para ser evidente.

Solo faltaba reiniciar? JA!

Me ha pasado mil veces...

Saludos!

----------

